
Moderna eyes 'early summer' start for phase 3 Covid-19 vaccine trial - aazaa
https://www.fiercebiotech.com/biotech/moderna-eyes-early-summer-start-for-phase-3-covid-19-vaccine-trial
======
taxicabjesus
SARS v1 burned out by itself after a short time [1]. I think the companies
previously racing to make a SARS v1 vaccine lost a lot of money.

Vitamin D3 is cheaper, and addresses one of the SARS v2 patients’ actual
problems. It would probably even protect against SARS v3.

Zinc is more useful for addressing zinc deficiency. I recently learned that
ACE2, the entry point on cells for the super virus, is a zinc enzyme [2]. Read
somewhere that children are mostly immune to SARS-CoV2 because their cells are
covered with ACE2, and they don’t miss the handful of ACE2 sites taken out by
the super virus.

If the super virus disappears in the northern hemisphere during the summer,
the media will have to explain why they sold us out to make a bunch of stories
to cover.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23027183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23027183)

[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angiotensin-
converting_enzyme_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angiotensin-
converting_enzyme_2) \- “Angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 is a zinc containing
metalloenzyme located on the surface of endothelial and other cells.”

~~~
findyoucef
The virus had continued spreading in the southern hemisphere despite the
summer season. What makes you think it will disappear in the northern
hemisphere?

~~~
taxicabjesus
I don't know much about southern hemisphere's current SARS-CoV2 cases, but
people everywhere are Vitamin-D deficient. Some recent research found that the
old vitamin D recommendations were a fraction of what people actually need for
optimal health [0]. Cities are particularly good at creating deficient
populations.

Human skin normally synthesizes vitamin D when exposed to ultraviolet light.
People with darker skin need more sunlight to produce adequate vitamin D,
which is presumably one of the main reasons why the super-virus' victims
disproportionately have darker skin [1].

[0] _The Big Vitamin D Mistake_ \-
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5541280/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5541280/)

[1] _COVID-19 ’ICU’ risk – 20-fold greater in the Vitamin D Deficient. BAME,
African Americans, the Older, Institutionalised and Obese, are at greatest
risk. Sun and ‘D’-supplementation – Game-changers? Research urgently required_
\-
[https://www.bmj.com/content/369/bmj.m1548/rr-6](https://www.bmj.com/content/369/bmj.m1548/rr-6)

